# Tall skinny, or Short jacked



## splunx (Jan 9, 2020)

around 10 percent of women voted for short and jacked.

In equivalency, wearing 2 inch lifts and posture maxing raises ur SMV more than spending countless hours at the gym.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 9, 2020)

over for gymcel manlets

edit: oh no no no


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Jan 9, 2020)

TALL SKINNY BOYS STAY WINNING 

😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 9, 2020)

lol ''what if short guy was funny and had money''

''I make myself laugh and I have my money''

   

They would rather be single than date a short man


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Jan 9, 2020)

THIS IS PURE SUICIDE FUEL WHERE IS THE NSFL TAG?????????????


----------



## MandibularCel (Jan 9, 2020)

"I just don't wanna feel like their mom"

Holy shit lmao over


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 9, 2020)

Tall skiny with huge skull and dom face.


----------



## Griffith (Jan 9, 2020)

Is 6'3.5 and 6'6 with lifts, short or tall?


----------



## splunx (Jan 9, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Is 6'3.5 and 6'6 with lifts, short or tall?


No humblebragging on my threads


----------



## Griffith (Jan 9, 2020)

splunx said:


> No humblebragging on my threads


I'm genuinely curious really. Do they define short and tall in the video?


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 9, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> over for gymcel manlets
> 
> edit: oh no no no
> 
> View attachment 221920


look at this dood


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 9, 2020)

water


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 9, 2020)

I wanna rope


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 9, 2020)

Face > height > frame/body

As you can see height comes before body

that is old knowledge


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 9, 2020)

Maxillacel said:


> look at this dood


he's been watching alpha m videos


----------



## splunx (Jan 9, 2020)

Griffith said:


> I'm genuinely curious really. Do they define short and tall in the video?


I would say 5'7-5'9=short
5'10-6=average
6'1 and above=tall


Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Face > height > frame/body
> 
> As you can see height comes before body
> 
> that is old knowledge


This is why every guy on here should posture-max and lifts max.


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 9, 2020)

> whats more attractive than height that these women dont consider is dicipline, hard work.


----------



## Griffith (Jan 9, 2020)

splunx said:


> I would say 5'7-5'9=short
> 5'10-6=average
> 6'1 and above=tall
> 
> This is why every guy on here should posture-max and lifts max.



The avg height on this forum is like 6'2 this is lifefuel lmao


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 9, 2020)

Griffith said:


> The avg height on this forum is like 6'2 this is lifefuel lmao


Average height is 5'11"

Average claimed height is 6'2"


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 9, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> over for gymcel manlets
> 
> edit: oh no no no
> 
> View attachment 221920


This is how 90% of people think, its hilarious lmao


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4" 150 lbs master race


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 9, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> 6'4" 150 lbs master race


try eating


----------



## goat2x (Jan 9, 2020)

alphadestiny on a suicide watch


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 9, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> over for gymcel manlets
> 
> edit: oh no no no
> 
> View attachment 221920


i’ve noticed that really short guys (under 5’5) are really obnoxious and overly outgoing. it’s pretty fucking annoying


----------



## splunx (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i’ve noticed that really short guys (under 5’5) are really obnoxious and overly outgoing. it’s pretty fucking annoying


let them be. their life is hard enough already


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i’ve noticed that really short guys (under 5’5) are really obnoxious and overly outgoing. it’s pretty fucking annoying


coping mechanism


----------



## MandibularCel (Jan 9, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> 6'4" 150 lbs master race


You are wasting your height. Put some mass on


Gudru said:


> I wanna rope


No you don't, if you really wanted to you'd do it. Roping is for fags


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jan 9, 2020)

Jfl at retarded parents not making their manlet sons inject hgh at a young age. Even my own parents would let me inject HGH if I were 5'5 at 16.


----------



## Almu (Jan 9, 2020)

Depends how Skinny I guess. You cant be too skinny than that would be a death sentence. Instant psl 4 if you are auschwitzmaxxed


----------



## splunx (Jan 9, 2020)

Almu said:


> Depends how Skinny I guess. You cant be too skinny than that would be a death sentence. Instant psl 4 if you are auschwitzmaxxed


Yea, usually the body's hunger system plus availability of food makes being extremely skinny almost impossible-unless you have an eating disorder.


----------



## CoconutMan (Jan 9, 2020)

wtf we need a not safe for manlets tag. Get on it mods!!!


----------



## prgfromnl (Jan 9, 2020)

OVER


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 9, 2020)

splunx said:


>



shieeet, no love for us vertically challenged guys eh? at least we can become "jacked" and gang up on tall mfers or women as cope


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 9, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> shieeet, no love for us vertically challenged guys eh? at least we can become "jacked" and gang up on tall mfers or women as cope


How bad is it?


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 9, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> How bad is it?


5'7


----------



## Griffith (Jan 9, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> 5'7


It never started


----------



## splunx (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 11, 2020)

over for 5'10lets


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 11, 2020)

if you're tall and ugly foids still don't like you. That's why you're an 18+ y/o virgin stop coping with height


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 11, 2020)

*reminder that its 2020 now which means anything less than 6'5 is not considered to be human jfl*


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> 6'4" 150 lbs master race


A fellow 6'4 bro. But u gotta bulk man.


sub6manletnozygos said:


> *reminder that its 2020 now which means anything less than 6'5 is not considered to be human jfl*


So close yet so far. But i am 6'5 in shoes.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 11, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Is 6'3.5 and 6'6 with lifts, short or tall?


Kill yourself you humblebragging faggot.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Daily reminder, if ur under 5'11, its OVER


----------



## Cope (Jan 14, 2020)

*LL fuel*


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Is 6'3.5 and 6'6 with lifts, short or tall?



im 6’9” and 7’0” with lifts. Am i tall??


----------



## Griffith (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> im 6’9” and 7’0” with lifts. Am i tall??



Ideal height, if your not trollig.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Ideal height, if your not trollig.


ive posted proof twice

mirin son?


----------



## Griffith (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> ive posted proof twice
> 
> mirin son?



How is your frame? if your wrists are bigger than 7.5-8 inches then yeah, 100% mirin.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

Griffith said:


> How is your frame? if your wrists are bigger than 7.5-8 inches then yeah, 100% mirin.


im skinnyfat atm, my ribcage is good but my hips and shoulders are eh. idk my wrist measurement.


----------



## Julian (Jan 14, 2020)

How tall is that interviewer he towers these hoes


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah water is wet. Anyone can get muscles, not everyone can be 6 foot 4


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


>



Lmfao what the fuck is that guy at 3:56 wearing


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jan 14, 2020)

cringing at all these twinks. keep crying for my battle super droid proportions


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> ive posted proof twice
> 
> mirin son?


Eh, after 6'3 it becomes more of a freakshow factor rather than an attraction factor.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> Eh, after 6'3 it becomes more of a freakshow factor rather than an attraction factor.


i can tell you from personal life experiences that you’re wrong.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> i can tell you from personal life experiences that you’re wrong.


A 6'3 Person will almost always have the same advantage as a guy above this height.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> A 6'3 Person will almost always have the same advantage as a guy above this height.


for every inch until 7’5” its increased smv if body/frame is at least decent

6’3” is brutally mogged by 6’6”, 6’6” is brutally mogged by 6’9”, etc.

Im 6’9” and I get insane iois because of it. I turn every head in the room. Sometimes women will literally say im amazing or that they love my height. Manlet cope on this site makes me cage hard jfl.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 14, 2020)

Actually, after 5'9" it does not even matter that much. Average female is 5'4" so they won't notice a huge difference between a 5'9" and a 5'11" guy. Its all about face.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> for every inch until 7’5” its increased smv if body/frame is at least decent
> 
> 6’3” is brutally mogged by 6’6”, 6’6” is brutally mogged by 6’9”, etc.
> 
> Im 6’9” and I get insane iois because of it. I turn every head in the room. Sometimes women will literally say im amazing or that they love my height. Manlet cope on this site makes me cage hard jfl.


Untrue, ur getting into the extremes of heights. At this point other facilities become more important than height. No girl is yearning after a 7'0 nerd.


----------



## fakemeta. (Jan 14, 2020)

disgusting thread


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> Untrue, ur getting into the extremes of heights. At this point other facilities become more important than height. No girl is yearning after a 7'0 nerd.


this subhuman found a gf


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> for every inch until 7’5” its increased smv if body/frame is at least decent
> 
> 6’3” is brutally mogged by 6’6”, 6’6” is brutally mogged by 6’9”, etc.
> 
> Im 6’9” and I get insane iois because of it. I turn every head in the room. Sometimes women will literally say im amazing or that they love my height. Manlet cope on this site makes me cage hard jfl.


ahhh, yes but i dont want to be 6'9 but i want to get that attention


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> ahhh, yes but i dont want to be 6'9 but i want to get that attention


the only way u can get attention like i do without height is if ur 7psl+ facially or have status halo


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> the only way u can get attention like i do without height is if ur 7psl+ facially or have status halo


Beyond over. Its fucking too tall To live. At least you pay the price for it


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Beyond over. Its fucking too tall To live. At least you pay the price for it


i live just fine at that height

r/tall exaggerates the difficulty of living as a weird circlejerking method idk why they do that


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> i live just fine at that height
> 
> r/tall exaggerates the difficulty of living as a weird circlejerking method idk why they do that


I couldnt fit into small sports car, thats enough for me to not want be 6'9. 6'3 would be max for me i dont want more.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> I couldnt fit into small sports car, thats enough for me to not want be 6'9. 6'3 would be max for me i dont want more.


yes you could


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> yes you could


6'5 guy cant fit to Ford gt. 6'2 guys have problems with visibility in lambos. I'm 6'1.5 and i was in kart, at 6'4 and more i couldnt fit in it.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> i live just fine at that height
> 
> r/tall exaggerates the difficulty of living as a weird circlejerking method idk why they do that


I think ur lying. The probability of you existing is less than 0.5%.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> I think ur lying. The probability of you existing is less than 0.5%.


ive posted proof twice here

many users have seen me


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> I think ur lying. The probability of you existing is less than 0.5%.


This motherfucker posted pic. Idk if hes 6'9 but hes tall af. He say that he was rated as 6psl. Fuck him


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> ive posted proof twice here
> 
> many users have seen me


Eh. But height is diminishing returns. Beyond 6'3, it becomes a freak factor rather than a genuine attraction factor. Similar to a girl that has GG breasts.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 14, 2020)

Height is useless


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> Eh. But height is diminishing returns. Beyond 6'3, it becomes a freak factor rather than a genuine attraction factor. Similar to a girl that has GG breasts.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 228791


Statistics actually have 6'0 as the ideal height for attraction. The probability of you living past 70 is dramatically lower than anyone that is below 6 inches shorter.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> Statistics actually have 6'0 as the ideal height for attraction. The probability of you living past 70 is dramatically lower than anyone that is below 6 inches shorter.


6ft nah. Foids want gl and big guys. Ideały youre both big and gl. Foids will react you to like a giant if youre so big. They will wonder how big your cock must be and they will dream about fucking you but in other way than with gl guys i think. Being gl is more like a '' being a person that shes attracted to'' Size is more like a foid want do be dominated by something big and strong with big cock.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> Statistics actually have 6'0 as the ideal height for attraction. The probability of you living past 70 is dramatically lower than anyone that is below 6 inches shorter.


Jfl at this cope. Statistics also have 5.2” bonepressed as the average male dick length jfl.

My grandpa is a fucking giant and hes 80 years of age. I kek so hard at the “tall people have lower life spans” cope. Thats maybe true if you’re like 8 feet tall but then again there have been many people up to 7’10 who live into their 80s and 90s...

never forget:



splunx said:


> The probability of you living past 70 is dramatically lower than anyone that is below 6 inches shorter.


Even if this were true(it isnt) who the fuck wants to be 80 jfl


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Jfl at this cope. Statistics also have 5.2” bonepressed as the average male dick length jfl.
> 
> My grandpa is a fucking giant and hes 80 years of age. I kek so hard at the “tall people have lower life spans” cope. Thats maybe true if you’re like 8 feet tall but then again there have been many people up to 7’10 who live into their 80s and 90s...
> 
> ...



Fuck Lima. Fuck tall man. Fuck gl man. Fuck everyone.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Jfl at this cope. Statistics also have 5.2” bonepressed as the average male dick length jfl.
> 
> My grandpa is a fucking giant and hes 80 years of age. I kek so hard at the “tall people have lower life spans” cope. Thats maybe true if you’re like 8 feet tall but then again there have been many people up to 7’10 who live into their 80s and 90s...
> 
> ...



You can go by modern and contemporary statistics. The ideal height is actually 6 feet. Although I do think it might be higher in the newer generations. The rate of cancer is statistically higher for people of larger stature. This is a clear, statistical fact.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> You can go by modern and contemporary statistics. The ideal height is actually 6 feet. Although I do think it might be higher in the newer generations. The rate of cancer is statistically higher for people of larger stature. This is a clear, statistical fact.


Who cares about cancer. Not being able to get to sports cars is Real problem


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> You can go by modern and contemporary statistics. The ideal height is actually 6 feet. Although I do think it might be higher in the newer generations. The rate of cancer is statistically higher for people of larger stature. This is a clear, statistical fact.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 228813


Unless you post statistics, instead of memes, I am stand uncorrected.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> Unless you post statistics, instead of memes, I am stand uncorrected.


6ft is not ideal for attraction. Being tall is basicly making other man weaker. Thats why some people say that taller better becouse you make other man apear less manly. Being 6'9 is good for getting foids but tbh i wouldnt like to be like that.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> 6ft is not ideal for attraction. Being tall is basicly making other man weaker. Thats why some people say that taller better becouse you make other man apear less manly. Being 6'9 is good for getting foids but tbh i wouldnt like to be like that.


True for a certain extent.

Say, having large breast signals a woman can feed her offspring adequately. Therefore, a size ZZ breast size would be ideal-but I think many man would be deterred by a woman having that breast size.

We are not in a species that exclusively resides on a fisherian runaway selection; we are still reasonable. If we weren't, than every women would save herself for the tallest man, and ONLY the tallest man.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> Unless you post statistics, instead of memes, I am stand uncorrected.


im not going to debate you over this because you’re coping brain is going to prevent you from even comprehending my points+i dont care enough too.

Ive tried with other coping manlets on this site, u all just dont get it.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> im not going to debate you over this because you’re coping brain is going to prevent you from even comprehending my points+i dont care enough too.
> 
> Ive tried with other coping manlets on this site, u all just dont get it.


I'm above 6 feet, this isn't an ego thing, and certainly isn't a debate thing. This is a statistic thing.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> I'm above 6 feet, this isn't an ego thing, and certainly isn't a debate thing. This is a statistic thing.


muh statistics

people lie and virtue signal especially when it comes to attraction


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> True for a certain extent.
> 
> Say, having large breast signals a woman can feed her offspring adequately. Therefore, a size ZZ breast size would be ideal-but I think many man would be deterred by a woman having that breast size.
> 
> We are not in a species that exclusively resides on a fisherian runaway selection; we are still reasonable. If we weren't, than every women would save herself for the tallest man, and ONLY the tallest man.


Yes but look at that 7ft dude from Mens health. I dont have time to search it just searh in youtube 7ft bodybuilder. Biceps twice size of other dudes head. Make they look like kids. Still foids will prefere gl man. Face is basic thing and height is useless without face. Thats why foids rather xhose 5'10 guy with 6psl face than 6'9 with 3 psl face.


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> muh statistics
> 
> people lie and virtue signal especially when it comes to attraction


If we go by the taller is better arguement exclusively. The people who are 7 feet and above will be getting the most amount of women by a very large and observable societal margin. I have yet to see this phenomenon in any observable social, or societal setting. 

show me tweets of women claiming their love for men who are 7 feet and above.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> If we go by the taller is better arguement exclusively. The people who are 7 feet and above will be getting the most amount of women by a very large and observable societal margin. I have yet to see this phenomenon in any observable social, or societal setting.
> 
> show me tweets of women claiming their love for men who are 7 feet and above.


nigga there are only 3000 people who are 7ft in the world


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> nigga there are only 3000 people who are 7ft in the world


Yes, and the argument ur making, women should be going after these men exclusively. The argument im making is that height becomes redundant after around 6'2.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


>



This guy is 5'8


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> Yes, and the argument ur making, women should be going after these men exclusively. The argument im making is that height becomes redundant after around 6'2.


AHHH dude dont forget face. Those 7ft man are ugly. Thats why foids arent going for them. Height is useless without face.


----------



## Nrrr15 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'll be 5'10 with lifts. Don't tell that's short


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

splunx said:


> Yes, and the argument ur making, women should be going after these men exclusively. The argument im making is that height becomes redundant after around 6'2.


as a person who has been both 6’9” and 6’2” im telling you that 6’9” is better


----------



## splunx (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuk said:


> as a person who has been both 6’9” and 6’2” im telling you that 6’9” is better


Fair Enough


----------



## BlackPillChad (Jan 14, 2020)

@splunx and @Fuk 

It could be a matter of gender ratios rather than raw numbers. Let me explain:

lets say 8 out of 10 women prefer ~6'0 feet, 1 out of 10 prefer ~5'8, and 1 out of 10 prefer ~7'0

Now lets say only 1 in 100 men are 7'0 tall, while 1 in 5 are around 6'0, and the rest around 5'8. That creates a gender ratio of 4:1 for the 6 foot men and of 10:1 for the 7 foot ones. It might be better to be 7'0 than 6'0 even though fewer women are attracted to you.

Niche value in the sexual market place is underrated.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 14, 2020)

BlackPillChad said:


> @splunx and @Fuk
> 
> It could be a matter of gender ratios rather than raw numbers. Let me explain:
> 
> ...


High IQ ngl


----------



## majindoom (Jan 14, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> if you're tall and ugly foids still don't like you. That's why you're an 18+ y/o virgin stop coping with height


True but it’s still easier to score some poontang if youre tall, height always helps


----------

